# They won the draft lottery, now who to pick??



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Pretty simple, who do you think they'll draft with the number 1 pick??


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

They gotta go with Yao Ming. They need a center presence, they don't need another PG, and unless they absolutely don't want Yao, they will have to trade it to someone who really REALLY wants a PG.

The paper reported today that the Houston Rockets contacted Yao's agent and said they were VERY INTERESTED in Yao Ming.

I'm betting they take him no. 1.  :yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i agree. they take ming.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Yao Ming


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Ming, no doubt.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Ming, Jwill or the longshot Butler


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

*MING IS THE THING*


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

They should trade #1 and rice to the Clippers for #8 #12 and Lamar Odom.

Clipps pick Jay Williams.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Houston And The Number One Pick...*

I think they should draft Yao Ming. He has great size, 7-6 296. Has great range and passing abilities. He has good hands and is a great shot-blocker. The Rockets hope he can become like another foriegn center that they drafted with the number one pick many years ago.


----------



## Brak (Jun 14, 2002)

I think they should draft Williams and move Francis to the 2 spot.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I would take the gamble and go with Yao Ming. So far the Chinese Government have become more understanding and it has become less of a quesiton mark about taking Yao. He is extremelly tall and will come in to help way more then Jay Williams, who deffinatelly has some bad stuff about his game.

I am predicting you'll hear David Stern saying "With the #1 pick in the 2002 NBA draft, the Houston Rockets sellect Yao Ming".


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Brak said:


> I think they should draft Williams and move Francis to the 2 spot.


:rotf:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Brak said:


> I think they should draft Williams and move Francis to the 2 spot.


why didn't they do that... :upset:


----------

